# NAMAS conference



## kparkhurst (Oct 6, 2011)

I just got back from the NAMAS auditing conference and I highly recommend it to all the CPMAs out there. There was a lot of useful information - especially on compliance. Well worth it! It was great to network with other auditors from around the country from all aspects of the auditing world. I have already reserved my spot for next year's conference!


----------



## aimie (Oct 6, 2011)

*Exam review at NAMAS*

It was well worth it.  Very intense but  an awesome instructor. It has made a difference in my job already.


----------

